# New Buck :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is the new March buck coming from Capriole Boers. He'll be here for 6 months or so and then return to Capriole Boers in the spring. We're picking him up today and he'll be here to breed Dandi and Dazzle.  

He doesn't have a name yet, but his dam (with 169 progeny points) is a FULL SISTER to Capriole's Tuffy James *EN* (sire to National Champs) and his sire is Capriole's Valor (ennoblement pending kid inspections)!! 

The doe pictured is his full older sister.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

While he is here, he will be available to outside does if anyone is interested.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking boy!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice! He's a stout little guy. So are you leasing him or did you buy part interest? Just being nosey.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a wonderful hunk! Yeah Im looking for service for two.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

And only 8 months old...siiggghhhh....I swear they make 'em better on the West Coast


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Can't wait to see him in person today!

Wendi: We are leasing him until April. We feed him and take care of him for 5 months in exchange for using him for breeding. Works out for us and Terry both as I don't think she was planning on selling him. 

If you want to use him Nancy, just let me know. Maybe send a P.M.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Good deal.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> And only 8 months old...siiggghhhh....I swear they make 'em better on the West Coast


No kidding now They need to work their way to north texas and I'd be set lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, he's here and looks even better in person! He is AWESOME!! I'll get some pics tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

BTW, Terry has some pretty cool goats for sale right now.  http://www.caprioleboers.com/index.html Qilan and the paint buck are out of a paint buck named Capriole's Shades of Shaq. Liberty is confirmed bred to Shaq (yay) and he is also the sire to our red show doe Rainbows.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pics.  He was born on 3/18.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey that's my birthday! Well, maybe not the year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, how special. :lol:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He looks awesome


----------

